# Where is sftpd?

## Tinlong

Can anyone please tell me where sftpd is?  I read about the security guide, it says using sftpd is much better than using normal ftp.  However, it doesn't have instructions about it... nor emerge has it.  I search thru the filesystem, and it's not there either.  Where is it exactly?  Or is it a part of sshd?  Thanks for your help.

----------

## pjp

try 

```
emerge -s sftpd
```

----------

## Tinlong

it shows one entry, which is vsftpd, but AFAIK, it's just a normal ftpd, not an sftpd...... if I'm correct, vsftpd doesn't have the feature to use ssh rsa keys to encrypt data, right?

so where is exactly sftpd??

----------

## pjp

```
# emerge -s sftpd

[ Results for search key : sftpd ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-ftp/vsftpd

      Latest version Available: 1.0.1-r1

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: 

      Description: Very Secure FTP Daemon written with speed, size and security

      in mind
```

 *Quote:*   

> Description: Very Secure FTP Daemon written with speed, size and security

 

Google might help if you won't try vsftpd.

----------

## Naan Yaar

openssh in gentoo comes with sftp-server.  This implements the server side of sftp.

----------

## volospin

 *Naan Yaar wrote:*   

> openssh in gentoo comes with sftp-server.  This implements the server side of sftp.

 

that's good, I installed openssh... and it is working properly...

how do I get sftp-server to run?  or what program is needed to connect it?

----------

## Naan Yaar

If you have done "rc-update add sshd default", you can connect using the "sftp" client.  In gentoo, it is also a part of the openssh package.

 *volospin wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> that's good, I installed openssh... and it is working properly...
> 
> how do I get sftp-server to run?  or what program is needed to connect it?

 

----------

## psp

the sftp server is indeed part of the openssh package. Look for the line: Subsystem    sftp    /path/to/sftp-server. This is the line that automatically starts the server when the client requests it. To disable the server, just comment out the line and restart sshd.

----------

## mgirard

The sftpd server does indeed run (by default) when you start up the ssh daemon. This can be disabled from the config file /etc/ssh/sshd_config (as mentioned above).

However, I am sort of dissapointed that there is not a more "feature" rich sftp server. Something along the lines of pure-ftpd with support for chrooted environments, restricted permissions, etc. I guess this will come with time.

-Mg

----------

